
Show HN: Top HN posts since 8hrs so you wont miss any when you wakeup - abbiya
https://www.8hrs.xyz/
======
abbiya
It gathers all articles that made it to Hacker News home page and keeps them
for 8hrs.

heroku dyno is just up. To see it working comeback soon.

